# How happy are you with your Marriott ownership?



## Dave M

Add your vote when the poll opens in a few minutes.


----------



## LAX Mom

Dave M said:


> Add your vote when the poll opens in a few minutes.



Just voted! Great poll Dave, I'm very interested to see the results.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts

I think my username speaks for itself.


----------



## taffy19

I have voted and we are very happy now. I am really curious what the results are but most people here know how to use the system and work it to their advantage. This is great!

Marriott should do this poll with all their customers and see how people feel who have no clue how to use the system. I have to give them credit because they are trying to teach us how to use the system and II when you visit our resort so people can be educated and use it to their advantage too.  We diddn't attend because we plan on just staying here. We love Maui and all the Hawaiian Islands!


----------



## laxmom

I have to admit that I am happier with my Marriotts post Tug than I was pre-Tug!  We were ready to give it back at one point in that first year.  I think Marriott should pay for a one year membership to TUG for new owners!!


----------



## SueDonJ

I'm somewhere between the first two choices but voted "very happy".  I agree with the others that TUG is an enhancement of Marriott ownership, and maybe that's why I'm very happy despite knowing there may be occasional problems.  I'll just come here to get the experts' help figuring out those problems!

Susan


----------



## JimC

I hold Marriott to a higher standard so not as happy but probably would not abandon MVCI.  They have unfulfilled potential yet are still way ahead of most.

*Issues that lower my satisfaction:*
1. Not as flexible as I would like
2. Nuisance fees to change reservations, lock-off, split, trade for points (not that I pay all of them, but I find them irritating none the less)
3. No true internal trade system (II arrangement is mediocre in my view)
4. Limited functionality of owner web site

*What keeps me for now:*
1. Consistency in product and staff quality that is sufficient for my enjoyment and provides adequate value for what I am paying
2. Resort locations fit my needs
3. Brand loyalty from the hotel side which gets my business and short stay leisure travel

*What would cause me to leave:*
1. Fees increasing beyond the utility/value of the experience
2. If staff or resort quality and/or delivery consistency falter
3. Significant adverse program changes


----------



## jlee2070

I voted "very" happy with Marriott.  My only gripe are the MF's but then again, it's Hawaii so I guess this is typical.  Waiohai is such a nice place that I just bite the bullet and keep on rolling...  :annoyed:


----------



## cp73

Without Tug I never would have purchased one. It was through Tug that I decided it can financially be a good thing with little or no risk.


----------



## JimH

Love my Marriott, wish I could find an airline that I feel as good about!


----------



## gores95

JimH said:


> Love my Marriott, wish I could find an airline that I feel as good about!



You know so far so good with our Surf Club unit...very happy so far.  The only tough thing about TSing is finding a relatively cheap airfare (or frequent flyer mileage availability) to match our weeks.  Othere than that we are really pleased.

We could do without all the little fees though........


----------



## mas

gores95 said:


> You know so far so good with our Surf Club unit...very happy so far.  The only tough thing about TSing is finding a relatively cheap airfare (or frequent flyer mileage availability) to match our weeks.  Othere than that we are really pleased.
> 
> We could do without all the little fees though........



Your 'finding cheap airfare' comment is interesting.  My experience has been airfare to Savannah is cheap.  From MSP we can usually find something around $200-$220.  Now finding reasonable airfares to Myrtle Beach is another story.  Usually the cheapest I can find is in the $400+ range.


----------



## Lawlar

*Accurate Poll*

If we really want to know how Marriott owners feel about their TS, then I suggest having Marriott send a letter to all of its owners telling them that they have the opportunity to give up their TS in exchange for a full refund.  I suspect that soon afterwards Marriott would have to file for Ch 11.  

Needless to say, I give Marriott the lowest rating.


----------



## pedro47

We voted very happy.  We use our Marriott's T/S for business and very special family occasions.


----------



## CatJ114683

We thouroughly enjoy our TS w/ Marriott. We have never had trouble using or trading since we have owned it (2004).


----------



## Nsivertsen

Just voted.   Can't even go there anymore with just my wife.   Kids and grandkids love it there.   Things we sacrifice for kids.   Grand Ocean.
                                            RichS


----------



## susiequeve

We've had our Marriott Cypress Harbour unit (Sport Week) for 10 years. We absolutely love it there and it trades to Aruba (3x off season) very well.  Needless to say, we are very happy owners.


----------



## islandtropic01

*Not Happy with Reservation to Oceanwatch*

Sounds like this is a pervasive problem, getting in on high season in MOW.   This is my first Marriott TS and it's turning me off in a bad way.  For 2 years now, I couldn't stay on my own resort (I'm a Gold owner and wonders if I should've went for Platinum).  Does the Platinum owners have the same problem due to the resort's popularity? We tried to get in a few days earlier (I thought we have 13 months advance) and was told it was too early.  Tried a few days after and it was already fully booked.

Is it this ridiculous to get in ? I'm also a Disney owner, but I'm not having this same experience.  So yea, I'm pretty bummed about this so far. :annoyed:


----------



## applegirl

I was a bit disenchanted with our Marriott week prior to discovering TUG because I wasn't getting the maximum out of our trading ability due to lack of understanding the ins and outs of exchanging.  Since becoming a member of TUG, our enjoyment of our Marriott week has skyrocketed!  We feel very confident we can now really use the system to our advantage and have already enjoyed one great trade thanks to all we have learned here on TUG.

We are locking off our unit for next year and are excited to see what trades we can get.  This will be the first time we hopefully get two weeks for our one week and are excited at that prospect!

Janna


----------



## andypoole

The poll currently shows that 87% are happy - i.e. in the first two categories. That's an astonishly high approval rate and certainly has a lot to do with the poll being conducted among Tuggers. But even so...


----------



## Tony&Perry

*Disgusted 6 week MCVI owner*

I bought all my weeks through Marriott and feel completely violated by the new program changes. Please remove the Marriott "family" photos from the sales offices and the implicit promise of good american christian values of TRUST which inspired me to buy.

Everyone seems very unhappy. Why didn't Marriott gives us more time to use the points we have been saving? Or start a two tier program to allow us to use "old" points on the original awards and new points in the "improved" program.
At least the airlines did this.......


----------



## Zac495

My vote changed so much from 3 months ago when I would have said so very, very happy. Not so anymore.


----------



## tompk

*I'm still happy*

I was concerned when I first read of the changes to the points program.  I followed Brian's points usage advice and I have since booked a week in London using 150k points and a week in Paris at the Marriott CE using 150k points for next Sept.  I have also used 120K miles from a travel package along with 80k miles that I already had and booked 2 business class airline tickets to get us to and from London/Paris.  MSRP on the hotel stays and airfare is somewhere a little over $14,000, so I feel like I'm doing ok with my $20,000 outlay to buy Manor Club a year ago and looking forward to a first class trip.  Probably be going with 5 night hotel stays under the revised points program and that will probably be ok.


----------



## BayAreaRedSoxFan

*Mad As Hell At Aruba Marriott Ocean Club Mgmt*

 I am not happy the way the Marriott Management Team is treating the owners at the Aruba Ocean Club.  I am sure you all have seen other posts but the roof, the overall construction and now the huge increase in maintenance fee plus two special assessments means we got burned by dear JW "Bill" Marriott and the once wonderful Marriott Management.  Time to sell but who will buy????????


----------



## m61376

In response to the previous post- I can certainly understand why Ocean Club owners are very upset; evidently the resort was a renovation of a pre-existing structure and the construction was subpar and owners there are justified in expecting an equitable resolution.

That said, we own at the Surf Club and continue to be very happy with our purchase, and am in the process of adding to our ownership. I still think Marriott offers the most bang for the buck, so to speak- quality, diversity, flexibility and ease of use (with a bit of Tug's help on the learning curve there  ). I have and will continue to recommend it to friends.


----------



## marksue

I agree with Redsox.  Based on my experience with the Ocean CLub I would not recommend Marriott TS.  I also own at the Surf Club, but based on how MVCI has handled the OCean CLub issues, reflects on the Marriott TS system.  They seem to have a total disreagard of the  owners.


----------



## bergdavid

*try Jet Blue*



JimH said:


> Love my Marriott, wish I could find an airline that I feel as good about!



I have been flying Jet Blue out of Buffalo, since I live in Toronto, Canada.  It is much cheaper than any airline in Canada, and their staff are amazing.  What's also great is that they have Direct TV on the back of every seat, so the time flies by.

enjoy

david


----------



## LordCambridge

JimH said:


> Love my Marriott, wish I could find an airline that I feel as good about!



I know that some don't like it, but my appreciation for Southwest Airlines is the same as Marriott - I feel they're both best in class.  I know Southwest doesn't fly to a number of cities, though.


----------



## LordCambridge

Tony&Perry said:


> I bought all my weeks through Marriott and feel completely violated by the new program changes.



Could someone link me to a posting that outlines the new program changes I keep seeing mentioned?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## TJCNewYork

_"Could someone link me to a posting that outlines the new program changes I keep seeing mentioned? Thanks in advance."_

Lord Cambridge and all,

Point your browser to Marriott Rewards 2009 Program Enhancements.  For convenience, here is the 2009 point redemption schedule: 






As you review the above table, you may be overcome with "sticker shock".  Marriott Rewards recently announced several promotions that merit MVCI owner consideration if you Trade for Points:


3 for 2 Resort Redemption
Marriott Rewards Pointsavers
Elite Rollover Nights plus Double Nights

On behalf of the MVCI owners actively participating in MarriottRewardsInsiders, I extend a cordial invitation to join in the discussion about tighter brand integration between Marriott Vacation Club and Marriott Rewards.  Our objective is to support greater inclusion of owners in the Marriott Vacation Club brand within the Marriott Rewards program and foster a clearer sense of Fair Value Exchange when you opt to Trade For Points.  For more information on the current topics, point your browser to Marriott Rewards Insiders.  Marriott Rewards Insiders is an online travel community comprised of members in Marriott Rewards.  You will need your Marriott Rewards membership ID to join and Login.

Note:  The Marriott Vacation Club brand is NOT currently listed as a participating brand in the Redeem 4 Get the 5th Night Free Pointsavers promotion.   Subject to availability, owners and non-owners may redeem points for MVCI studio, 1 bedroom and 2 bedroom villas but NOT using Pointsavers.


----------



## TJCNewYork

DaveM

May I post the results (bar chart) at Marriott Rewards Insiders along with the link back to TUGBBS?  Specifically, I would like to post this screen capture of the survey:






According to the TUGBBS Terms & Conditions, posts are copyrighted material and permission of the author must be given.  Who do I contact to receive such permission?

Thanks,

TJCNewYork


----------



## Dave M

Please don't post the bar chart, as it is copyrighted. 

What you should do is post a link to the post that has the bar chart. You can get the link by double-clicking on the post # in the upper right corner of the post. That post will then be the only page on your screen and the link to that post will appear on your web browser's web address line.

Or simply post a link to this thread.


----------



## TJCNewYork

Dave M said:


> Please don't post the bar chart, as it is copyrighted.
> 
> What you should do is post a link to the post that has the bar chart. You can get the link by double-clicking on the post # in the upper right corner of the post. That post will then be the only page on your screen and the link to that post will appear on your web browser's web address line.
> 
> Or simply post a link to this thread.



Will do, thanks!


----------



## Mamianka

We are glad that are in the Marriott system - although we bought on whim (pre-build in Las Vegas/Chateau). Friends of ours tried to convince us in the past, and we always said no - and then, we saw a model in Las Vegas (and that town is NOT our speed . . ). We have had many nice vacations on trades, but now wish we owned in FLorida instead.  We wish that Marriott would let us make some kind of permanenet swap - although we were told that they will *buy low, sell high* to us - and no, we do not want to buy additional Marriott property. The fees alone - every time you turn around - are enought of a deterrent.  Thinking maybe about something on the For Sale ads here - if the right deal comes up.  I have learned much here at TUG - although some of the questions are still over my head.  Casn't beat Marriot quality at their places - but it comes at a price.


----------



## VacationLand

Marriott timeshare ownership has been mostly positive, a few issues with the exchange company has proven to be unpleasant, nothing that hasn't been resolved with patients & professionalism.

I have and will continue to recommend MVCI to friends and family.


----------



## Darlene

I have never been to Marriott Monarch.  I like that we can get every year points.  I don't like the "special assesments." :annoyed:


----------



## Aggie

*There Are Choices*

ENOUGH IS ENOUGH....It is fact that MarkSue, Read the dialog, Hates Marriott;
You have a choice...,sell...sell..and move on....Our 10 plus years At the Aruba Ocean Club has been GREAT!!!!!  With new faces and a refurb; We can't wait for our next vacation...Oh, We have other Marriott Timeshares...Great..Great.  :whoopie: :whoopie:


----------



## Hugh

*Terrible time getting summer weeks*

The Platinum period is includes too many months for West Coast Newport Coast timeshares. It runs to December. 

If you want summer months in Newport Coast, Ca, then forget it.  You have about 6 months of owners trying to get weeks in the 3 months of summer.

It is not a lottery system. It is not a rotation of assignments.  It is a free-for-all scramble on the phone or internet with a lot of disappointing results.  

They brokers try to sell more weeks to the vacationers during the summer because they are happier than the vacationers who got stuck with a week outside of the summer. 

Cheaper to rent the unti from someone who were lucky enough to successfully get the weeks in the summer.


----------



## jwq387

islandtropic01 said:


> Sounds like this is a pervasive problem, getting in on high season in MOW.   This is my first Marriott TS and it's turning me off in a bad way.  For 2 years now, I couldn't stay on my own resort (I'm a Gold owner and wonders if I should've went for Platinum).  Does the Platinum owners have the same problem due to the resort's popularity? We tried to get in a few days earlier (I thought we have 13 months advance) and was told it was too early.  Tried a few days after and it was already fully booked.
> 
> Is it this ridiculous to get in ? I'm also a Disney owner, but I'm not having this same experience.  So yea, I'm pretty bummed about this so far. :annoyed:



You mentioned you own GOLD at Marriott Ocean Watch? Are you trying to get in there during the last couple weeks of August through Labor Day? If so, I think you will have a challenge on your hands, because you paid for a Gold week, but it is still an EXTREMELY DESIRABLE time of year for many families to travel. I feel for you. We own SILVER at MOW, and have no trouble getting in around September 12, a time of year we love in Myrtle. IMHO, Marriott should have extended the Platinum season through Labor Day, had a very short GOLD season in September, then continued on with SILVER as they currently do. JMHO


----------



## winger

Hugh said:


> ...
> If you want summer months in Newport Coast, Ca, then forget it.  You have about 6 months of owners trying to get weeks in the 3 months of summer.
> ..
> 
> Cheaper to rent the unti from someone who were lucky enough to successfully get the weeks in the summer.


Not sure how much NCV summer months rent for ... but anyways, we have been lucky enough to exchange into NCV the past two Jul4th's using our Platinum MMC. (well NOT the official Jul 4th platinum plus week, but check out the day of...and that counts as a great week in my book nevertheless).  I also have a reservation for Thanksgiving week for this year, which I think is a great time to go down south to visit family!  A couple of years ago, we did exchanged for back-to-back weeks starting labor day. Weather was great, traffic was not horrible - and all this with two 1-bd non-Marriott units.


----------



## brigechols

I am pleased with our Marriott ownership and looking forward to our first stay at a Marriott timeshare. In August 2009, we purchased a 3 BR platinum unit at Marriott's Grande Vista. Wanted to book spring break 2010 at MGV but there was no availability for Saturday check-in by the time we closed on the unit. Read the TUG thread about turning lemons into lemonade,  locked off the unit, and booked 2010 Memorial Day week. Exchanged the 2 BR unit for a 2 BR at Wyndham Kona Resort on the Big Island for spring break 2010  . Exchanged the studio for a 2BR at Marriott's Royal Palm for week 52 :whoopie:  Looking forward to visiting Disney and Harry Potter World this year!

We love Hawaii so our next purchase was a 2BR Mountain view unit at Marriott's Ko Olina. Waiting for this unit to show up in my Marriott account. :annoyed: Our first trip to that timeshare will be in February 2011 to  celebrate our anniversary and attend the NFL Pro Bowl.


----------



## travelhound

I think we could use a new poll.  I also used to be very happy, but not now.  With the new point system, it will be hard to even recoup your yearly maintenance and conversion fee, let alone get value out of the investment.  Do you think they will increase the number of points they give us to turn in our unit?


----------



## FlyerBobcat

travelhound said:


> I think we could use a new poll.  I also used to be very happy, but not now.  With the new point system, it will be hard to even recoup your yearly maintenance and conversion fee, let alone get value out of the investment.  Do you think they will increase the number of points they give us to turn in our unit?



Are you referring to the yet-to-be-rolled out Marriott internal exchange program?  If so, it's way too early to be unhappy, we need to wait and see it.

You also refer to the Marriott Rewards turn-in points.  Those are different that the new proposed internal exchange program points.
Others, please correct me if I'm wrong...   Thanks.


----------



## sdgaskill1

*How happy are you with Marriott?*

We owned the Kauai Beach Club for 12 years. We love Marriott Hotels, have a charge card, and still plan to support their wonderful hotels. We recently sold our Hawaii Marriott because of the following: the maintenance fees keep rising and we think are out of range now that we are retired, we were accessed very high fees for repairs from hurricain damage, the air fares seem to constantly be out of reach, as of June American Airlines no longer accepts Marriott points, and we think we had  enough expense and enjoyed many years in Hawaii. Marriott would not buy back and suggested we go to the resale market, which we did. Now we believe Mexico to be a better value for us., and we have a timeshare there, not a Marriott, which is a great value.
We never traded our Hawaii Marriott, but did trade into Mariott with other timeshares we owned. They do have a quality assurrance component which we like as they are always up scale units. Sandra Gaskill


----------



## Timeshare Doc

*More notice*

Nice survery. I wish they would take more notice


----------



## d2r4s

*Marriott needs some changes on internal trading of resorts*




Dave M said:


> Add your vote when the poll opens in a few minutes.



Marriott needs to look at allowing interna trading amongest its resorts as II is a poor alternative.


----------



## msbrinkley

*Poll*

I would be interested in seeing similar poll questions for other systems.  Has this been done?


----------



## DeniseM

msbrinkley said:


> I would be interested in seeing similar poll questions for other systems.  Has this been done?



Yes - which system?


----------



## msbrinkley

Hilton, Hyatt polls discussing owner satisfaction would be good to see.  Certainly great value in this Marriott one.


----------



## camachinist

Happy?

Generally, yes, with the actual condo product, other than the thundering herd effect at some resorts (poor soundproofing between floors). Getting up at 5:30am every Thursday in July and August each summer until I hit the lottery or run out of dollars, not so much. July 8 oughta be telling, with the new 'enhancement' running behind the scenes. 



> Not sure how much NCV summer months rent for



In the past, I've gotten up to 2500/wk. Lately, it's around 2K.


----------



## ArtsieAng

I was extremely happy with my ownership prior to the roll out of the Destination Club. Now.....Not so happy!


----------



## JimC

Might be time to redo this poll to see what the general sense is now.


----------



## judys19058

Since the new Destination Program, I am not happy at all.


----------



## aruba72

Why does everyone have a problem with this new porgram. What do you think is going to happen? We still have all of our Marriott options but now we have more flexiblity if we chose it again if we chose it. Otherwise we can use our membership as we always have? Someone please explain your thoughts.


----------



## DanCali

aruba72 said:


> Why does everyone have a problem with this new porgram. What do you think is going to happen? We still have all of our Marriott options but now we have more flexiblity if we chose it again if we chose it. Otherwise we can use our membership as we always have? Someone please explain your thoughts.



In a nutshell... 

If I don't enroll my mail concerns are (i) competition for prime weeks at my home resort at 13 and 12 months out (Marriott is mum on the inventory allocation issue) and (ii) availability in II will be impacted over time

If I do enroll my concerns are that (i) I cannot get like for like exchanges due to skimming and if I enroll but don't use points (ii) Marriott says I can do everything I did before - I don't buy it... I just don't see them doing weeks for weeks exchanges after concocting this program for years.

Yes, you get more flexibility if you do use points, but you pay a heavy price for it (skimming, lockoffs, voting rights). This price is totally disproportionate to Starwood and Hilton for example.


----------



## m61376

ArtsieAng said:


> I was extremely happy with my ownership prior to the roll out of the Destination Club. Now.....Not so happy!



well said!


----------



## myhrse11

I don't think the new point system is going to reduced my benefits. I see it as an added bonus. We're already trying to decide how to take the best advantage of it. Of course, this remains to be seen if there are problems generated by the new program but I think I'm going to like the new flexibility. I've never been too happy trading through II.


----------



## irish

what "JUDYS19058" said.


----------



## Herb33

DanCali said:


> In a nutshell...
> 
> If I don't enroll my mail concerns are (i) competition for prime weeks at my home resort at 13 and 12 months out (Marriott is mum on the inventory allocation issue) ...



I'm concerned about this issue as well.

When I spoke to a VOA about it a week ago, I didn't fully understand his explanation of how the inventory allocation would play out for WEEKS owners calling in at the 13-month point.  

So I put the bottom-line question to him like this:  

When 50% of the inventory at Resort A is opened up to 13-month reservation requests, is there any way under the new POINTS program that someone who does *not* own multiple WEEKS at THAT resort in THAT season would be allowed to compete for THAT 50% of the inventory 13 months in advance?​
His answer was an unequivocal:  NO.


----------



## Y-ASK

Herb33 said:


> So I put the bottom-line question to him like this:
> 
> When 50% of the inventory at Resort A is opened up to 13-month reservation requests, is there any way under the new POINTS program that someone who does *not* own multiple WEEKS at THAT resort in THAT season would be allowed to compete for THAT 50% of the inventory 13 months in advance?​
> His answer was an unequivocal:  NO.


Well as long as you included the last two words "in advance" I can understand why the Rep answered with an unequivocal "NO".  But if you meant at the same time and if I own at other resorts (not yours) and I elect points instead of weeks and those points total more than 6500 and someone with your season at your home resort also elected points for thier week, I sure as hell will be competeing with you at the 13 month call-in date for 50% of those weeks available.  I would be basically exchanging with the current owner of your home resort within your season.  The good news is that you will only be competeing with the number of weeks that owners have decided to elect points for and the number of weeks that are currently in the trust.  Plus the current owners that can reserve at the 13 month date.  At least that is how I understand how it works...

Y-ASK


----------



## Herb33

I think we're trying to say the same thing, but let me try again ...

The 13-month reservation feature for legacy owners has not changed, and 50% of *available inventory* will still be accessible by owners eligible to use this feature.  By *available inventory* I mean legacy owner weeks that have not been exchanged for MR Points, exchanged for DC points, or deposited with II.  The only impact of DC on the 13-month reservation feature is the additional reduction of available inventory resulting from enrolled weeks being exchanged for DC points.  

So, for example, if a resort has a total of 50 2BR/OF units, it's possible that considerably less than 25 of those units will be accessible by legacy owners calling in at the 13-month point.  _The chunk_ of available inventory that IS accessible by these owners will grow smaller over time as more owners opt to exchange their enrolled weeks for DC points.  The flip side of this fact is that fewer owners will be competing for _this chunk_ of inventory at the 13-month point.  But no matter its size, owners calling in at the 13-month point to request a DC points reservation will NOT have access to _this chunk_ of inventory.


----------



## cgeidl

*Marriott's is great for us.*

We have been to 14 Marriott's resorts in the past six years. Three Hilton Head ,Two Park City,Six Newport Coast, and One Hawaii. They are consistently in great shape in good locations with many amenities. Although not an owner as the maintenance fees are too great for us ,we find our $450 maintenance fee Hawaiian timeshares trade in very easily and we often get two bedroom units although summer months are impossible in S Cal and Hawaii is always tough.
Newport Coast is our six time favorite and we have no problem getting winter weeks in Jan /Feb there. Provided you bought on the secondary market and have the maintenance money I think I would be extremely happy.


----------



## pedro47

I am still very happy with Marriott's resorts.


----------



## MOXJO7282

I just rented my last TS for 2010 and had the best year ever, so until something changes, I continue to be a very satisfied Marriott owner. The big test for me will be in January when I go to reserve my Maui Marriott Pres weeks for 2012 using the 13 month rule. If things go as usual, then I will continue to be a satisfied customer.


----------



## scpoidog

*New Owner*

I'm a new resale owner and just took my first trip using points.  The system worked for me, so I'm very satisfied.


----------



## harri

*Rules Changed at Ocean Pointe...........*



BayAreaRedSoxFan said:


> I am not happy the way the Marriott Management Team is treating the owners at the Aruba Ocean Club.  I am sure you all have seen other posts but the roof, the overall construction and now the huge increase in maintenance fee plus two special assessments means we got burned by dear JW "Bill" Marriott and the once wonderful Marriott Management.  Time to sell but who will buy????????





Zac495 said:


> My vote changed so much from 3 months ago when I would have said so very, very happy. Not so anymore.





Not pleased with Marriott at Ocean Pointe in West Palm Beach.  First there was a re-sale program and a rental program and now there is neither. Not only do they no longer have these two programs but the maintenance fees keep going up while the value of the property goes down!  They keep changing the rules.  The really, really big deal is you are in this for life because you cannot walk away from this.  We have built a second home in Flordia and now we have no use for the timeshare and the burden of maintenance fees is ours until we can sell or die............( and no one is buying).


----------



## dioxide45

harri said:


> Not pleased with Marriott at Ocean Pointe in West Palm Beach.  First there was a re-sale program and a rental program and now there is neither. Not only do they no longer have these two programs but the maintenance fees keep going up while the value of the property goes down!  They keep changing the rules.  The really, really big deal is you are in this for life because you cannot walk away from this.  We have built a second home in Flordia and now we have no use for the timeshare and the burden of maintenance fees is ours until we can sell or die............( and no one is buying).



Your OP week will sell if you want to sell it. Someone will buy it. Of course not for even close to what you paid. But to say no one is buying is not correct. They just aren't buying for the same prices they were three years ago.


----------



## GrandChafteau

*What do you do when you find the salesman lied?*

Or is that the only way they can sell timeshares?


----------



## Herb33

GrandChafteau said:


> Or is that the only way they can sell timeshares?



Submitted to Bill Marriott's blog:



> About a month ago I mailed you a letter describing what happened at our DC sales presentation on June 25th at Oceana Palms.  In that letter I explained how the sales executive lead us to believe we had to purchase a minimum of 1,000 DC points in order to become eligible to enroll our Ocean Pointe weeks in the new program.
> 
> I have since discussed this matter by telephone with MVCI's Director of Customer Advocacy.  He explained that, short of explicitly LYING, it is an acceptable sales tactic to encourage customers to arrive at a "misunderstanding" (his word) that could result in a signed purchase contract.
> 
> Just thought you'd like to hear about the kind of advocacy your customers are getting from MVCI's corporate officers.


----------



## Herb33

In the preceding post I quoted my submission to Bill Marriott's blog.  Here is MVCI's email response:



> I must say, I was quite surprised when Mr. Marriott shared your BLOG comment with me and asked that I reach out to you one more time.  Moreover, I was disappointed that I apparently left you with such an inaccurate understanding of our sales practices.  Having grown with the company for 23 years to my current position, I believe deeply in our corporate values and apologize that I gave you such an impression of our sales team.  With that in mind, I feel compelled to clarify the message I had intended you to receive during our phone conversation.
> 
> I recall sharing with you that our Sales Executives convey a large amount of information during their 90 minute sales presentation and we recognize this may present an opportunity for misunderstanding.  As you may recall, I specifically stated we use a very detailed Ownership Agreement along with a Quality Assurance Checklist to minimize any potential opportunity for misunderstanding during the sales presentation.  To be sure, we also provide our written Terms and Conditions, Disclosure Guide, Exchange Procedures and a copy of our Public Offering Statement so that an Owner may use their 10 Day Rescission Period to fully review and understand every aspect of their purchase.
> 
> In closing, you will be pleased to know that I have also shared your suggestions to modify the information our web site and Quality Assurance Checklist.  These suggestions are being reviewed by the appropriate teams and will be given the consideration you had hoped for.
> 
> Warm regards,
> 
> John A Goodman
> 
> Director of Customer Advocacy
> 
> Marriott Vacation Club International Executive Office



My response to this email:



> The "misunderstanding" carefully nurtured by our Sales Exec was that we had to purchase DC points in order to become eligible to enroll our weeks. Under the circumstances, having never heard of this new program until 20 minutes into the presentation, this "misunderstanding" made sense to us.  It never occured to us to question such a requirement until long after the 10 Day Rescission Period had passed.  Why would it?   After all, enrollment is all about exchanging Marriott timeshare interests for points.  And to exchange timeshare interests (weeks) for Marriott Rewards points, one must first have purchased these interests from Marriott.  And besides, where in the documentation would I find an explicit contradiction of this "misunderstanding"?   These are rhetorical questions.  You don't have to answer them.
> 
> Here's another question you don't have to answer, but maybe you'll give it some thought.   As legacy owners expecting to be offered the opportunity to buy a WEEK at Oceana Palms, why weren't we introduced to the new program and offered the opportunity to enroll our weeks BEFORE sitting down for our Encore sales presentation?
> 
> It's disappointing to see the Director of Customer Advocacy falling back on a "fine print" defense of corporate sales practices.  Doubly disappointing when the corporation is Marriott.
> 
> But please take comfort in knowing I will not pursue this matter any further.  No more blog posts, emails, phone calls, or letters.
> 
> I'm done with this.



And now I'm done with this here at TUG, as well.  Try to hold down the applause.


----------



## SnowDogDad

*Very happy with the Marriott Grand Residence in Tahoe*

I bought a fractional at the Marriott Grand Residence in South Lake Tahoe.  I'm thrilled with property, location and amenities.  :whoopie:  Marriott manages the property quite well, too.  By and large the staff is friendly and professional. 

The HOA fees are fairly high, though. :annoyed:   Further, their rental program (if you allow them to rent your unit when you don't occupy) is HEAVILY in their favor.  If you are not planning to occupy most of your weeks, remove your unit from their program and put it in a different rental program!


----------



## pwrshift

When Marriott raised Manor Club's annual maintenance fees by 11.9% in 2007 and followed that with a 18.5% increase the next year, I was glad to have the opportunity to vote. I wasn't the only one apparently although the fees went through, but the members of the HOA changed...and annual increases fell back to 'normal'. 

When Marriott gets around to raising the MF at all trust resorts to level out with what the 'points only' members pay, plan members won't be able to vote against it or Marriott. Only those owners who stay on the outside at sold out resorts can express their displeasure to Marriott about how the resort is run...and unfortunately, at a trust resort, Marriott will always hold the majority vote.  JMHO



aruba72 said:


> Why does everyone have a problem with this new porgram. What do you think is going to happen? We still have all of our Marriott options but now we have more flexiblity if we chose it again if we chose it. Otherwise we can use our membership as we always have? Someone please explain your thoughts.


----------



## OldPantry

*Happy (Minus)*

I bought a Ko Olina EOY even, with usage beginning in 2006.  Since then, I've used the lockoff option three times, for a total of six weeks.  The lockoffs have traded extremely well (2BR at David Walley's, 1BR at Willowbrook Lake Harmony PA and 2BR at Westgate Park City).  We've used the 1BR's at Ko Olina.  Our experience has been exceptionally good.
HOWEVER, I can say that the timeshare has made no sense whatsoever from a financial point of view.  Our EOY cost $17,000 in 2004, and has lost at least 50% of its value.  I know this because I just bought another EOY for $8500.  As a forced reality check, I've computed the real cost of these six weeks:
$17,000 at an opportunity cost of 5% x 6 = $5100
50% lost of investment = $8500
Maintenance fees, approximate total over six years = $4200
Fees: approximately $600
Grand total:  $18400, or $438/night (for 4 1BR stays and and 2 2BR stays).  Most of these stays were not in high season, either.  Obviously, we would have been way ahead to simply pay the going rate wherever we wanted to go.
I feel better going forward, now that our resale is lowering the average nightly cost.  But it still isn't exactly cheap.  I'm pretty sure I'd do way better to shop the TUG/timeshare rentals.  Still, we do love Ko Olina, and as long as we get a good shot at the inventory as it become available, we'll stay on board.

P.S.  Why the opportunity cost?  If you hadn't given the money to Marriott, it could have been earning that 5% from a bond or a utility.  Opportunity cost is a real cost.


----------



## usvi_islandboy

JimH said:


> Love my Marriott, wish I could find an airline that I feel as good about!



AMEN to that!!


----------



## MOXJO7282

MOXJO7282 said:


> I just rented my last TS for 2010 and had the best year ever, so until something changes, I continue to be a very satisfied Marriott owner. The big test for me will be in January when I go to reserve my Maui Marriott Pres weeks for 2012 using the 13 month rule. If things go as usual, then I will continue to be a satisfied customer.



Looking back on my comments from several months ago, I've now rented all but 2 (which are late season GO gold weeks) of my 12 Marriott 2BDRM units for 2011 and again had a great year, so the Marriott continues to have a very satidfied customer in me. 

From my vantage point the Marriot name carries alot of recognition and reputation as a great product so I'm so happy over the years I resisted buying anything else. I know there are other great brands, but I doubt if any have th name recognition and respect that Marriott has, even the obviously better chains.  

The big test for me will continuing to get the weeks that work for my program. Honestly it seemed to have gotten easier, perhaps because of some people's migration to points, but who knows what the future holds. I guess we'll see but until something changes the Marriott TS program continues to exceed my expectations from when I first envisioned owning one and its been a tremendous benefit to my family in a number of ways.


----------



## Bear1980

OldPantry said:


> I bought a Ko Olina EOY even, with usage beginning in 2006.  Since then, I've used the lockoff option three times, for a total of six weeks.  The lockoffs have traded extremely well (2BR at David Walley's, 1BR at Willowbrook Lake Harmony PA and 2BR at Westgate Park City).  We've used the 1BR's at Ko Olina.  Our experience has been exceptionally good.
> HOWEVER, I can say that the timeshare has made no sense whatsoever from a financial point of view.  Our EOY cost $17,000 in 2004, and has lost at least 50% of its value.  I know this because I just bought another EOY for $8500.  As a forced reality check, I've computed the real cost of these six weeks:
> $17,000 at an opportunity cost of 5% x 6 = $5100
> 50% lost of investment = $8500
> Maintenance fees, approximate total over six years = $4200
> Fees: approximately $600
> Grand total:  $18400, or $438/night (for 4 1BR stays and and 2 2BR stays).  Most of these stays were not in high season, either.  Obviously, we would have been way ahead to simply pay the going rate wherever we wanted to go.
> I feel better going forward, now that our resale is lowering the average nightly cost.  But it still isn't exactly cheap.  I'm pretty sure I'd do way better to shop the TUG/timeshare rentals.  Still, we do love Ko Olina, and as long as we get a good shot at the inventory as it become available, we'll stay on board.
> 
> P.S.  Why the opportunity cost?  If you hadn't given the money to Marriott, it could have been earning that 5% from a bond or a utility.  Opportunity cost is a real cost.



What really is an "investment" in the context of vacations?  Money, or time?  I have no idea.  If you are actually going to use the accommodations at Ko Olina, then I'd say over the long haul, you'll come out ahead compared to paying retail.  Renting is cheap right now because of the slow economy and rotten real estate market.  If the economy and real estate markets grow, rental costs may go up.  Same thing can be said of the values of these deeds.  I know mine is taking a beating.  For example, my one EOY was bought for 17k in Maui, and looking on Redweek at resales, I want to vomit.  Not that I purchased this deed for financial gain, it does make me sick thinking about what I could have bought it for if I had waited.  But seriously, who knew?  It's all hindsight.  Same for my ocean front.  That thing went for 36k via developer pricing.  Of course, I would expect that I'd come out ahead after 5-6 trips.  Just my opinion.  Maybe I'm wrong.  But I plan on using those trips.

Maybe I'm drinking the kool-aid here when I say that for me, it's worth its weight in gold knowing I have trips for a life-time and I can pass the deeds to the kids.


----------



## OldPantry

Bear1980 said:


> What really is an "investment" in the context of vacations?  Money, or time?  I have no idea.  If you are actually going to use the accommodations at Ko Olina, then I'd say over the long haul, you'll come out ahead compared to paying retail.  Renting is cheap right now because of the slow economy and rotten real estate market.  If the economy and real estate markets grow, rental costs may go up.  Same thing can be said of the values of these deeds.  I know mine is taking a beating.  For example, my one EOY was bought for 17k in Maui, and looking on Redweek at resales, I want to vomit.  Not that I purchased this deed for financial gain, it does make me sick thinking about what I could have bought it for if I had waited.  But seriously, who knew?  It's all hindsight.  Same for my ocean front.  That thing went for 36k via developer pricing.  Of course, I would expect that I'd come out ahead after 5-6 trips.  Just my opinion.  Maybe I'm wrong.  But I plan on using those trips.
> 
> Maybe I'm drinking the kool-aid here when I say that for me, it's worth its weight in gold knowing I have trips for a life-time and I can pass the deeds to the kids.


Absolutely right.  It's all hindsight.  Useful ONLY in helping one make better decisions going forward.  But there is a future to plan too.  So, lessons learned: 1. Never buy developer stuff.  That used to mean weeks, now it means points.  2.  Timeshares are more like cars than houses.  They lose value steadily.  It's been a mistake to think of them as investments, even though the salepeople encourage you to do so.  3.  If you do think of them  as investments, then be realistic about true costs: time value of money, erosion of principal, inflation of maintenance fees.  4.  It's fine to be philosophical about past choices; it beats slitting your wrists.


----------



## Former Cruiser

We bought retail before finding TUG.  The reason we bought was to trade and go to different places as we're not ready to vacation in the same place every year.  That has worked out nicely for us.  We've gotten excellent trades - just got back from Waiohia in Kauai.  While there, we looked it up on the Marriott site and they're asking over $500 a day to stay there.  Because of the decision to purchase has allowed us to stay at TOP NOTCH properties, WE LOVE OUR MARRIOTT.


----------



## Bear1980

Former Cruiser said:


> We bought retail before finding TUG.  The reason we bought was to trade and go to different places as we're not ready to vacation in the same place every year.  That has worked out nicely for us.  We've gotten excellent trades - just got back from Waiohia in Kauai.  While there, we looked it up on the Marriott site and they're asking over $500 a day to stay there.  Because of the decision to purchase has allowed us to stay at TOP NOTCH properties, WE LOVE OUR MARRIOTT.



Yeah that's really the spin I'm putting on it.  How much does it cost to pay retail?  I have an option to stay at Maui Ocean Club as it is my home resort.  We love going to Maui, and will continue to do so as long as my heart is ticking.  I'm 30 and my wife is 28, and we have been there now 3 times in our 4 years of marriage.  2 of those times as owners, and now we have a little one (11 months) who is coming with us on Saturday when we leave for Maui this time.  Both of my deeds are paid for, and we should have many decades of happy vacationing.  I still believe over the long run, what I paid for the deeds and what MFs cost per year will be less than if I paid retail for all of these trips.


----------



## dioxide45

Bear1980 said:


> Yeah that's really the spin I'm putting on it.  How much does it cost to pay retail?  I have an option to stay at Maui Ocean Club as it is my home resort.  We love going to Maui, and will continue to do so as long as my heart is ticking.  I'm 30 and my wife is 28, and we have been there now 3 times in our 4 years of marriage.  2 of those times as owners, and now we have a little one (11 months) who is coming with us on Saturday when we leave for Maui this time.  Both of my deeds are paid for, and we should have many decades of happy vacationing.  I still believe over the long run, what I paid for the deeds and what MFs cost per year will be less than if I paid retail for all of these trips.



You are probably right, and you got a head start on a lot of people. You bought while you were very young (as compared to the average TS purchaser). Being able to spread your purchase over at least the next 40 years will reduce your per night costs significantly.


----------



## Juergens

*Had long enough*

I am in the position of choosing where and when I want to vacation. Kids all grown but none want to take over my ownership.
Had long enough and would like to sell. 

_***Details removed.  Advertising is not permitted in this forum.  Please list your week for sale in the classified section of TUG.***_

Thanks,

Steve
TUG Moderator


----------



## bogey21

harri said:


> Not pleased with Marriott at Ocean Pointe in West Palm Beach.  First there was a re-sale program and a rental program and now there is neither.



Exactly why I sold my Sabal Palms, Harbour Club, Heritage Club and Monarch Weeks a number of years ago.  It became painfully obvious to me that Marriott was committed to doing what was best for Marriott, not their Owners.  I sold these 4 Weeks for about $85,000.  What are they worth today?

George


----------



## drbilld

I am happy with what I purchased and very much enjoy it. I am not happy with Marriott. All companies are in business to make money first, but many companies do that by showing more concern for their customers and earning their business. I feel like Marriott is constantly trying to scam money out of me any way they can.


----------



## pwrshift

bogey21 said:


> Exactly why I sold my Sabal Palms, Harbour Club, Heritage Club and Monarch Weeks a number of years ago.  It became painfully obvious to me that Marriott was committed to doing what was best for Marriott, not their Owners.  I sold these 4 Weeks for about $85,000.*  What are they worth today*?
> 
> George




Maybe $5000 total on eBay?


----------



## MOXJO7282

MOXJO7282 said:


> I just rented my last TS for 2010 and had the best year ever, so until something changes, I continue to be a very satisfied Marriott owner. The big test for me will be in January when I go to reserve my Maui Marriott Pres weeks for 2012 using the 13 month rule. If things go as usual, then I will continue to be a satisfied customer.



I wrote this is Sept 2010 and for me I could write the same thing today. I've rented all but our 2 GO weeks for Aug this year and we're about to go on our 6th trip to Maui in 15 days, creating another set of priceless memories.


----------



## DPat54

We own 3 Marriott TS, plus 2,500 Club Points.  It's a love\hate relationship.  I love Marriott Resorts, I hate Marriott.  Too many restrictions, i.e. why do points and weeks expire?  It's like a gift card at Walmart.  If I was the merchant I'd be saying: "Sure, give me your money and NEVER use the product."  And another thing, why is the exchange table a big secret?  We all know that certain weeks at certain resorts are stronger than other weeks.  But try getting II to tell you why your exchange request isn't working.  All you'll get is: "We don't have the inventory."  BS.  I requested this exchange 6 months ago.  You've had inventory....it's just that someone, somehow, broke in line ahead of me.  And don't say it's my TS.  I own at Aruba Surf Club, Ocean Pointe, and week 6 at Baypoint.  Any of those are good weeks for exchange.


----------



## DPat54

Oh yeah, to net it out....the love/hate relationship:  If someone would offer me 80 cents on the dollar I'd be gone.  But the offers are more like 30 cents.  So...lol, instead of selling, I just bought 2,500 Club Points.  If I'm stuck with these weeks, at least do something to increase my chances of taking the vacations I want.


----------



## MOXJO7282

Bear1980 said:


> Yeah that's really the spin I'm putting on it.  How much does it cost to pay retail?  I have an option to stay at Maui Ocean Club as it is my home resort.  We love going to Maui, and will continue to do so as long as my heart is ticking.  I'm 30 and my wife is 28, and we have been there now 3 times in our 4 years of marriage.  2 of those times as owners, and now we have a little one (11 months) who is coming with us on Saturday when we leave for Maui this time.  Both of my deeds are paid for, and we should have many decades of happy vacationing.  I still believe over the long run, what I paid for the deeds and what MFs cost per year will be less than if I paid retail for all of these trips.



I would say this is a fair statement for the 2BDRM OF unit you have as the financial savings is significant comparing MF to renting the same, but the 1BDRM not so much because renting the same is often MF or lower so you have no ROI on that one quite frankly.


----------



## pnpine2012

*enip*

This is a worthless property for my needs and I am trying to get rid of it.


----------



## csalter2

*Why?*



pnpine2012 said:


> This is a worthless property for my needs and I am trying to get rid of it.



Why is it worthless? What property do you own?


----------



## GregT

licdouon said:


> Хороший магазин китайской электроники spam link removed Быстрая бесплатная доставка, дёшево и качественно. Есть русский язык. Советую.



I disagree.


----------



## mjm1

:rofl::rofl:





GregT said:


> I disagree.


----------

